# HELP - False Positive?????



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

HEEELLLLPPPP!!!

Ok ladies - DH and I have been impatient and tested early.  We got BFP but nurse at clinic has me in a complete tizzy now.

I fully expected them to say that we still had to test on Saturday and call back again to confirm but I didn't expect the nurse to tell me that it is most likely a false positive because of medication and HCG?  We had FET this time round and the only meds we have had are progynova and cyclogest which are both progesterone (well, apart from D/R drugs but guess they don't count).  I tried to explain to her that we didn't have any HCG at all this time.

Does anyone know if progesterone can make HCG and therefore show a false positive  What are the chances of a false positive? We used test from the clinic which tests for levels of HCG.  I am terrified that I have just set myself up for a massive fall.  Feel like a complete idiot for not having a little more patience and waiting until Saturday to do the test. Grrrr.....so mad at myself!

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

well i'm tempted to say there is no such thing as a false positive, only a false negative.  how many days post transfer are you?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just sent you a pm about this hun


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

If you didn't have HCG trigger injection then I'm pretty sure you can't get a false positive?
Think your clinic must have got confused and assumed you had the trigger jab - seems very odd that they would tell you it's a false positive, especially as you are 14 days post transfer right? So even with trigger jab, unlikely to still be in your system now

I'd say congratulations are in order   Hope things go smoothly from now on

Suitcase
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The only thing that can cause a false positive is the HCG injection because it's the same hormone as released from the implanted embryo and it's what hpts detect.

If you've not had any HCG injection then I can't see how you can have a false positive result.

Progynova is Oestrogen (not progesterone) and Cyclogest is Progesterone....neither of these can cause false positives.

Just a quick question though, I'm assuming since you mention DR drugs etc, that you're having medicated FET......did they leave you to ovulate naturally before transferring embies ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all 

Thank you for the replies.

Encore - I am 14 days post transfer and embies were day 5 once thawed.

Sally - thank you for the PM - that's what I am hoping but nurse has me really worried - she is supposed to know!

Suitcase - thank you - very reassuring to know that even if I had trigger HCG then it would be out of system by now anyway.

Minxy - I always get confused with the progynova and always say it progesterone cos of the spelling....lmao.  You are right - I did have medicated FET and had Suprecur to D/R.  Once lining was gone I started on the progynova which I have been taking since and started the cyclogest as lining began to thicken again.  I can only assume that they left me to ovulate naturally as there was no tests to check for ovulation etc and definitely did not have any other meds of the trigger hcg injection.

Thanks again to everyone for your replies - they have reassured me but am going to wait until Saturday before I start to celebrate properly.......just in case.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well if you're getting +ve hpts now, you've had no HCG injection and you're 14dp5dt then personally I'd say it was a genuine +ve and the nurse obviously is getting confused !!

A tentative congratulations to you  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

ohhh congratulations!


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Me too, I think you've cracked it too..... well done you 

Take care

City Chic x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

i too am in the same situation, tested every day since tuesday, and every day is positive. Big officail day is tomorrow, totally bricking it!! Dont know why though, im pretty sure i am pregnant... still scary.

cherrie pie i hope we are both celebrating


----------

